

Instagram’s Windows Phone App Leaves Out The Photo Taking - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/20/in-dumbest-possible-launch-instagrams-windows-phone-app-leaves-out-the-photo-taking/

======
earlz
Not sure which is a bigger fail. That instagram is just now coming to Windows
Phone, or that it lacks it's own primary feature

------
julianz
There's already several comments on that story saying it's not correct. I
don't have a Windows phone or Instagram to check, but maybe this isn't true.

------
samolang
I use instagram on android and I rarely use the camera that is within the
instagram app. Not sure this is as big of an issue as its being made out to
be.

~~~
err4nt
I also prefer to take my instagram photos with an app that has a few extra
features (stabilizer, countdown timer) and then import them from there -
however think about the technical difficulty of building an instagram-like app
(social networking and attaching a camera snap) versus serious productivity
software or a high-performance game.

To me this is troubling because their actual app should be really simple to
implement. If they can't/didn't get something as simple as using the camera
from an app but they managed to get in all of the photo transformation and
retouching that makes me wonder if developing apps for this platform is
trickier than for iOS or Android.

